# How often do you check shark baits?



## don roberto (May 21, 2010)

Spent 3 hours with a bluefish out by second sandbar last night only to pull it in at the end of the night and find the bait gone. It was hooked through the back and it's hard to figure out how it got cleaned off the hook without any signs of activity on the rod. 

But I guess the better question is: how often should we crank in the line to check the bait? Of course, this also assumes I can find the courage to paddle bait back out after dark in the little inflatable we're using...


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Jim and I usually soak a bait for no more than an hour. It gets pretty washed out of scent in that time. we always leave one bait out in the strike zone and alternate changes in case a hungry shark swims up the chum slick. never want to have all the baits in the boat when jaws shows up. Same with beach fishing. paddle one out and drop it. by the time you paddle in, pull in the old bait and change it. wait 20 minutes and repeat the process. Good luck.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

+1^. It is no fun to keep yaking out baits but better than sitting for hours with no bait on the hook!


----------

